What's the best open source Contract Bridge software? - scorecard
======
scorecard
Excellent open source ML sparing partners for Chess and Go are available:
[https://github.com/bencaddigan/esports-for-
engineers](https://github.com/bencaddigan/esports-for-engineers)

But what about Contract Bridge? Is there an open source program that will play
the other three hands? A machine learning program would be ideal, but any
decent open source program would be fine.

------
audition
It would be interesting to see what bidding conventions a machine learning
algorithm would create.

